# Going to Hunting Island Pier this week, any tips?



## niks97cobra (Aug 2, 2008)

First time pier fishing. What tides would be best to fish during? Haven't fished since I was younger. I leave on Monday, will probably fish for a few hours each day as long as the weather holds up. Right now I just plan on running shrimp with a bobber. I have a 7" ugly sticking spinning combo. Any tips or info about the pier would be great. Does the Hunting Island pier get very busy?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Haven't ever fished that place, but you can do good at any tide, honestly. I prefer an incoming tide. 

You may mean this, but I would live shrimp or Gulp shrimp under a popping cork. Or fresh on a bottom rig, maybe cut finger mullet (fillet down the sides like you would a large fish, fish with the fillets, discard the bones and head.


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

n97c
There is a reef made of concrete pipes on inshore side of the pier. If you fish incoming with a float you can get a bait right over the pipes. On the bottom there is a sure-fire-hangup on the pipes. A bottom rig near the piles would be the next best bet. A couple hours around the high or low would be best. Mid tide the water is ripping there. Never saw much off the ends but a few sharks. Some good crabbing off the sides too, closer to shore. You need about 50' of line on your hoop net. I've never seen it real crowded. Usually fine. Peeps with kids crabbing can get a fair crowd near shore sometimes in summer.


----------

